

Simplest. Signup. Ever. - trizk
http://geo.presence.co

======
slater
i think you might be biased, there.

Domain Name: PRESENCE.CO

Registrant Name: Tamer Rizk

;)

------
jpmc
And at the moment it is the only thing working. None of the links work on the
page.

------
trizk
Absolutely biased, but still:

Simplest Signup Ever!

Since the form autonomously parses whois information, I would probably be
aware that I am listed for presence.co, captain obvious. :)

Thanks for the heads up jpmc.

